# Correct Kadee couplers for Bachmann coaches



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a set of four Bachmann coaches which came in the typical "Big Haulers" train set. I want to convert them to Kadee #1 couplers- I like the smaller size of the #1 coupler heads. I looked on the Kadee website and was set to order some #1831 couplers but then I saw several threads online where some people said that Kadee #916/1916 couplers were "drop in" replacements for Bachmann rolling stock. Well, I ordered four pair and went to install them and guess what... they don't fit! Before I cut up the coupler mounting pads on the coaches I wondered if I was doing something wrong.

I looked on the Kadee website under conversions and am confused too, because it looks like some Bachmann cars _will_ use these couplers and some won't. 

Assuming I ordered the wrong ones (and I cannot return them, unfortunately), does anyone want to swap for whatever the proper #1 couplers are?

Thanks.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

This thread may help out 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/113079/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

ALan


----------

